# Jersey Couture



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

Who else is watching this show on Oxygen?  I think it's just adorable.  It's like my "feel good show" - it just puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 8, 2010)

I love it. They aren't pretentious, kinda humble, just right with the over the top fashion.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 8, 2010)

love this show! shows jersey in a fun family good light!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 8, 2010)

I love it!!! I do the Booty Pop, pop, pop!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautiijunkii* 

 
_I love it!!! I do the Booty Pop, pop, pop!!!!_

 






 Diane is so cute!  And not afraid to "fix" anyone's boobage in a dress.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

I actually can't stand this show. haha I find the daughters to be really annoying and overacting about everything.


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't seen this show but have any of you seen Jerseylicious I think it is. Wow it was horrible I couldn't get through the first episode!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 21, 2010)

I love this show.  The family is so cute and I love the dresses!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the show! I enjoy anything reality TV!


----------

